# GS SBGN GMT owners...give me your pros and cons



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm seriously considering picking up a GS SBGN005. I found what I think is a good deal and that just pushed me a little closer. As always it's nice to hear from actual owners, especially after they have had the watch a while, on what their thoughts are now about the watch. What pros and cons does the watch have? What would you change, if anything, about the watch? Have you tried it on straps, and if so, which did you prefer?

Im interested to hear some thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Nice call City. I think you're moving in the right direction! I don't own any of the GMT's, but I am also leaning in that direction and am interested in the feedback.


----------



## Alter Egon (Dec 29, 2013)

I have an SBGN001 - I would definitely buy it again.
Lume could be better, that's the only complaint. Size, finish, comfort, accuracy, looks - all great.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

^^^

I would think the GS lume would be the normal Seiko greatness?



It is a great looking watch. I have not had the GMT but have a Springdrive and had a number of other GS's over the years. 

Excellent watch, pretty much any model. Some are very large and heavy, some smaller, but every one that I have owned has always impressed me with it's quality. 

You notice right away the awesome fit and finish in the case and bracelet. The dials are all super deep in terms of color and impact it has on the overall look of the watch. Easy to wear with almost anything. 

I have a thing for JDM watches, so lots of experience with GS stuff. Into the higher end Citizen offerings currently.

It never stops and it never gets less expensive........

Good luck. The one you are considering looks really sweet.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

City74 said:


> I'm seriously considering picking up a GS SBGN005. I found what I think is a good deal and that just pushed me a little closer. As always it's nice to hear from actual owners, especially after they have had the watch a while, on what their thoughts are now about the watch. What pros and cons does the watch have? What would you change, if anything, about the watch? Have you tried it on straps, and if so, which did you prefer?
> 
> Im interested to hear some thoughts.
> 
> Thanks


I had the 003.

The watch, simply put is just great. decent size to have enough wrist presence but never obtrusive. The look is very versatile and can easily go with just about any outfit. It's really a gentlemen's adventure watch in the same vein as the Rolex Ex II. The shiny bits probably will keep you from wanting to use it that way but I think this watch would excel in that format.

It is one of the few GS that shines on straps other than the OEM bracelet. I prefered wearing it on a simple 2-stitch leather strap. Natos work great too. If you use IG my feed there has plenty of pics. The 9F movement is more than awesome. The glossy black dial on my 003 is so deep and black.

Really no negatives other than the microscopic bracelet screws. Truly the smallest I have ever seen on a watch bracelet.

I sold it because I now have 2 other 9F watches and too much overlap between all 3 so something had to give.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Alter Egon said:


> I have an SBGN001 - I would definitely buy it again.
> Lume could be better, that's the only complaint. Size, finish, comfort, accuracy, looks - all great.


I'm surprised by that. Seiko usually has great lume. With that being said, lume isn't important to me so not a deal breaker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Nokie said:


> ^^^
> 
> I would think the GS lume would be the normal Seiko greatness?
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I had the 003.
> 
> The watch, simply put is just great. decent size to have enough wrist presence but never obtrusive. The look is very versatile and can easily go with just about any outfit. It's really a gentlemen's adventure watch in the same vein as the Rolex Ex II. The shiny bits probably will keep you from wanting to use it that way but I think this watch would excel in that format.
> 
> ...


I have a feeling if I get one it would spend most of its time either on canvas or leather.

Once question, does it wear large or small or true to size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alter Egon (Dec 29, 2013)

City74 said:


> I'm surprised by that. Seiko usually has great lume. With that being said, lume isn't important to me so not a deal breaker
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not the quality but quantity - you don't get much lume on the hands and markers and night time visibility is rather weak comparing to divers. This is the price for that despite lumed hands and indexes GS is still a very elegant and beautifully finished watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

City74 said:


> I have a feeling if I get one it would spend most of its time either on canvas or leather.
> 
> Once question, does it wear large or small or true to size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Generally speaking true to size but my honest first impression was that it wore small.

Here is is next to a 37.2 mm GS which tends to wear large because of the chunky lugs but the SBGN003 felt very similar to that one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Generally speaking true to size but my honest first impression was that it wore small.
> 
> Here is is next to a 37.2 mm GS which tends to wear large because of the chunky lugs but the SBGN003 felt very similar to that one.
> 
> ...


That's a positive for me. As someone with small wrists wearing small isn't an issue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here are a few more looks on straps for you.

I rarely wore it on bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

And a lume shot.....that's all I got bro. Good luck



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

The lume is probably the usual Seiko quality. It's just that GS used it's usual slim profiled hands and indices which limits the area for lume. 
Citizen chose to widen the hand profile when they added lume to the AQ4030 vs the AQ4020. You can see where keeping the slimmer profile hands would have meant a lot less space for lume. I like GS' compromise better.


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

I have the SBGN005 and it is an awesome watch overall. For me the watch has the perfect dimensions. It is very easy to wear on a daily basis. I had a Tudor Black Bay that I sold because it was too bulky for daily wear. Since you have small wrists I believe this watch would work well for you. My wrist is about 6.75 inches. 

The blue dial is very beautiful when you see it in person. It is a very deep blue. Please keep in mind that it can look black in certain lighting. It is not a vibrant blue in most lighting conditions, but when the sun hits the dial it really pops. It reminds me of looking into the Pacific Ocean. If you look at the dial from the side angle it almost looks like it is lacquer, but when it hits the sun it is clearly sunburst. It is pretty impressive what GS can do with a dial. 

Besides the dial, the fit and finish is also superb. I don't think you will be disappointed either way. I would recommend that you handle one in person before you buy it. That way you can see the details in person. Also, some people have reported some minor QC "issues", such as the seconds hand not hitting the marks spot on. If that kind of thing bothers you, inspect the watch in person or buy from an AD that is willing to inspect it before shipping it out to you.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Here are a few more looks on straps for you.
> 
> I rarely wore it on bracelet
> 
> ...


Some great looks in there. I was thinking changing it up between a sand colored or grey colored Red Rock strap would look amazing


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

bigbombula said:


> I have the SBGN005 and it is an awesome watch overall. For me the watch has the perfect dimensions. It is very easy to wear on a daily basis. I had a Tudor Black Bay that I sold because it was too bulky for daily wear. Since you have small wrists I believe this watch would work well for you. My wrist is about 6.75 inches.
> 
> The blue dial is very beautiful when you see it in person. It is a very deep blue. Please keep in mind that it can look black in certain lighting. It is not a vibrant blue in most lighting conditions, but when the sun hits the dial it really pops. It reminds me of looking into the Pacific Ocean. If you look at the dial from the side angle it almost looks like it is lacquer, but when it hits the sun it is clearly sunburst. It is pretty impressive what GS can do with a dial.
> 
> Besides the dial, the fit and finish is also superb. I don't think you will be disappointed either way. I would recommend that you handle one in person before you buy it. That way you can see the details in person. Also, some people have reported some minor QC "issues", such as the seconds hand not hitting the marks spot on. If that kind of thing bothers you, inspect the watch in person or buy from an AD that is willing to inspect it before shipping it out to you.


Thanks for that. Some good things to remember in that post


----------



## pkincy (Jul 12, 2009)

I have the 005 and the 007. I also had until recently a 39 mm 214270 Explorer. Both the SBGNs and the Explorer wore about the same size, I suppose because they both are the same size. They are great watches. And not only great watches but for a tad over $3k a really great value also.


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

Had mine (SBGN005) on bracelet for a while but the lugs really pop when on strap. Mine has been on NATO the past month. Love everything about the watch especially the subtle Ocean green/blue shade of the GMT chapter ring from 9 to 3. It really pops when you view the watch from obtuse angle









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

It’s a near perfect watch and fits perfectly on my six inch wrist.

Selling mine eventually because it’s simply not a dive watch (learned that only divers speak to me), but it’s such a great value with insane finishing for the price point. All the points that a great GS brings to the table.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> And a lume shot.....that's all I got bro. Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's plenty of lume for me


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

I have the SBGN001 and 007.

Wears very comfortably and goes under the radar very easily. I love the colours and think it will go well for formal Wear as well.

Get it pre-owned as we all know retail takes a hit once you leave the boutique with it.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

jamesezra said:


> I have the SBGN001 and 007.
> 
> Wears very comfortably and goes under the radar very easily. I love the colours and think it will go well for formal Wear as well.
> 
> Get it pre-owned as we all know retail takes a hit once you leave the boutique with it.


That green is rather purdy


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

City74 said:


> That green is rather purdy


Yeah it really is. So much so that it makes me want to delist mine from the sales forum


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

I've had the black dial version for a while now. Just had it on my wrist for 17-day trip across 3 continents. The watch is really, really good. Case is thinner and smaller than most GS, which I like. I think it wears true to size. It's a very versatile watch - works with a suit and with a polo shirt. It has the usual impeccable GS quality and finishing. I'm generally not a fan of quartz, but for a travel watch, I find it nice not to have to worry if it's wound or if it's correct. I like the bracelet a lot and haven't put it on a strap. its my first "true" GMT where you can move the hour hand independently, and I do find that to be better than the ETA GMT movements. As another poster observed, the screws on the bracelet are astoundingly small - also my only complaint w the watch....


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT-man (Dec 1, 2017)

Pros:

- Perfect size (6.7" wrist)
- Slips under cuffs, does not gat caught on backpack straps
- beautiful unpretentious classic-modern design
- True GMT with jumping hour hand
- Accurate: mine seems to be running at -2.5 SPY
- Supposed to last a long time with sealed mechanism (50 years or so?)

Con:

- Thin hands sometimes difficult to read, not much space for lume

SBGN003 is the watch I seem to wear the most now, thicker and clunkier more expensive 42mm+ watches are not getting as much wrist time (GS Spring Drive GMT, Tudor BBC, Longines VHP etc). I have started to like smaller pieces like Hamilton Field Khaki Mechanical.

About the hands: they have to be like they are, or it would not be the same watch. The world is full of divers with wide hands, but only one GS SBGNxxx. It seems that it has actually started a revival of high quality quartz watches, with renewed respect for the technology.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

GMT-man said:


> Pros:
> 
> - Perfect size (6.7" wrist)
> - Slips under cuffs, does not gat caught on backpack straps
> ...


Thanks for that info


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

UPDATE: I went and saw the watch. I haven’t yet purchased. After spending some time with the watch I like a whole lot about it. Honestly my biggest negative is the dial. It’s a beautiful dial, don’t get me wrong, but it’s so dark that it looks black a lot. Of course being inside a mall and with only artificial light probably didn’t help at all. I spoke with another shop that is a bit further away but isn’t inside a large mall and the owner said I could actually take the watch outside (of course with the owner with me) and see it in natural light to help me decide. As funny as it sounds, I actually need to do this.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

City74 said:


> UPDATE: I went and saw the watch. I haven't yet purchased. After spending some time with the watch I like a whole lot about it. Honestly my biggest negative is the dial. It's a beautiful dial, don't get me wrong, but it's so dark that it looks black a lot. Of course being inside a mall and with only artificial light probably didn't help at all. I spoke with another shop that is a bit further away but isn't inside a large mall and the owner said I could actually take the watch outside (of course with the owner with me) and see it in natural light to help me decide. As funny as it sounds, I actually need to do this.


It's not a small $ purchase (.for me)....do what you need to do to be comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> It's not a small $ purchase (.for me)....do what you need to do to be comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I hope to get up there mid week to spend some more time with the watch


----------



## westcoastco (Apr 10, 2016)

I tried the sbgn003 and 005 at the Beverly Hills boutique and they appeared to wear small for their size, to my eyes. I think it is the wider bezel leading to smaller looking dial. Also, the case and its lugs when compared to a 44GS wears smaller and is visually less distinct. Lastly, the amount of lume is small due to the size and shape of the hands although of course better than the usual unlumed dial (I have another 9F with the same hands). I like GMTs as a category, and among GS, I myself would probably go with an unlumed 9F or one of the rotating bezel SD GMTs that have more lume.


----------



## teslakite (May 18, 2011)

GMT-man said:


> Pros:
> 
> - Accurate: mine seems to be running at -2.5 SPY


I timed my SBGN003 via Time.is and its already one second slow after 29 days. That's -12.6 SPY. Not enough to warrant it going back to Seiko for adjustment (as Seiko Hong Kong is a nightmare to deal with) but a shame that it's out of spec, considering my old SBGX061 is incredibly accurate (+0.5 SPY).


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi 

There are quite a few different threads on how to time watches accurately. Plus you would actually need to wear it for a year across all seasons to know if it was really out of spec no?

The 9f’s are actually digitally adjustable in 6spy steps.

I have a lovely SBGN007. 

And yes I completely agree about the service centre in HK.

All the best

Berni 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

westcoastco said:


> I tried the sbgn003 and 005 at the Beverly Hills boutique and they appeared to wear small for their size, to my eyes. I think it is the wider bezel leading to smaller looking dial. Also, the case and its lugs when compared to a 44GS wears smaller and is visually less distinct. Lastly, the amount of lume is small due to the size and shape of the hands although of course better than the usual unlumed dial (I have another 9F with the same hands). I like GMTs as a category, and among GS, I myself would probably go with an unlumed 9F or one of the rotating bezel SD GMTs that have more lume.


The 44 case is more distinct for sure. More polishing and everything else.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

teslakite said:


> I timed my SBGN003 via Time.is and its already one second slow after 29 days. That's -12.6 SPY. Not enough to warrant it going back to Seiko for adjustment (as Seiko Hong Kong is a nightmare to deal with) but a shame that it's out of spec, considering my old SBGX061 is incredibly accurate (+0.5 SPY).


It might settle in and be just fine. I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## teslakite (May 18, 2011)

I zeroed all my HAQs 29 days ago, and while my SBGX291, SBGX061 and Chronomaster have yet to deviate from each other and from time.is, the GMT is already a little over a second slow. Perhaps the movement is newer and needs a little more time to settle in. I’ll keep it running to see if it picks up over the next few months.


----------



## teslakite (May 18, 2011)

But to stay on topic - the dial on my SBGN is wonderfully finished, more so than the SBGX061 which surprised me a little as I assumed that being a watch from the sport line, there’d be less emphasis on the ‘bling’. 

The baton markers, hands and glossy dial sparkle much more than the SBGX061. The orange GMT hand is a great touch and doesn’t distract from reading the local time, which I find is a common problem with many GMT watches (read: Glycine Airman). Although it’s a thicker watch, it wears smaller than the SBGX291 antimag, due to the shorter lugs and smaller dial estate. Incredibly comfortable on my 6.25 inch wrist. This is a 10/10 watch for me, if within spec that only time will tell!


----------



## Zyklon (Jan 28, 2015)

I had the opportunity to try it in person and see it next to it's hi-beat GMT brother, the sbgj203

While the sbgn003 on it's own isn't a bad watch having it next to the 44GS GMT makes it appears underwhelming. Here the pros and cons of the sbgn003 when comparing both:

Pros:
- Wears comfortable and lighter on the wrist (compared to the 44GS GMT)
- I really like the fact that they choose a thin bezel for this model, IMO a bezel that doesn't move shouldn't be as thick as a dive bezel
- It feels more like a sports watch
- Nice looking bracelet
- I wish more brands would design watches in this size and thickness.

Cons:
- Thin hands and markers, GS is famous for using thick heavy hands, the 9F movement is advertised as being a high torque movement that is capable of moving the same hands as a mechanical watches, however in this model the hands just look thin and not impressive, to make it worse they have a short amount of lume.
- On the model I tried, the second hands was missing every marker
- Gray color inner ring doesn't look that good in person, would have been better if it was all black
- The case reminds me too much of a Seamaster Pro case, which I'm not a huge fan.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Another update. I was able to spend about 30 or so minutes with the watch this morning. I wanted to love it, but in the end I just liked it. The chapter ring what the biggest turn off honestly. The 2 color ring (neither look that great against the dial) wasn’t something I would not be happy with. The dial is gorgeous but is almost to dark. I want dark/sunburst but it might just be to dark. I couldn’t find anything else I didn’t like. Everything else was spot on


----------



## WillC310 (Oct 29, 2012)

The only thing I would change about mine is adding the ability to rotate the bezel. My BLNR has it, and I find that it's useful. Oh, and a microadjustment for the bracelet. Other than those two things, I wouldn't change anything else.


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

If you didnt love the dial, try the sbgx335. It is the new 9F diver so its larger and thicker, but still very easy to wear daily and just as versatile. The dial on the black x335 is not as opaque as the gmt ant it is not glossy. Instead, the x335 dial looks like the base metal was finely beadblasted and afterwards was electroplated a transparent black, or painted black with a very light black paint. The result is s beautiful black dial that looks almost like black metal with a faint matte/beadblast texture. It leaves the dial with a faint iridescent look. I have one and love it.

As for the gmt, my gripe was the crown. Although it screws down, the threads on crown tube were extremely fine and crown thread engagement felt very weak and somewhat risky. It seemed as if the threaded crown was an afterthought and they decided at the last minute to thread a tube that was designed to be non-screw down. The threads are so fine, I felt like they were the finest I have ever seen, and equate this to "easy to damage." Just my opinion.

Most on this forum probably wouldn't care, nor should they, but the crowns are often a dealbreaker for me (having once had a very expensive repair when the crown tube stripped). Also some will excuse this because the accuracy means that you may only use the crown twice a year. That excuse was not acceptable to me and since I travel frequently, the time would be set more frequently. The crown and thread engagement on the new 9f diver x335 is one of the best on any watch that I have owned, other than the 600m GS diver and my new SNR029/LX prospex 300m spring drive.



City74 said:


> Another update. I was able to spend about 30 or so minutes with the watch this morning. I wanted to love it, but in the end I just liked it. The chapter ring what the biggest turn off honestly. The 2 color ring (neither look that great against the dial) wasn't something I would not be happy with. The dial is gorgeous but is almost to dark. I want dark/sunburst but it might just be to dark. I couldn't find anything else I didn't like. Everything else was spot on


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

mattmartin said:


> As for the gmt, my gripe was the crown. Although it screws down, the threads on crown tube were extremely fine and crown thread engagement felt very weak and somewhat risky. It seemed as if the threaded crown was an afterthought and they decided at the last minute to thread a tube that was designed to be non-screw down. The threads are so fine, I felt like they were the finest I have ever seen, and equate this to "easy to damage." Just my opinion.


[/QUOTE]Interesting. I do not own a GMT, but I owned another 9f with a screw down and I have to say it felt a bit gritty and like you said the threads seemed too fine. Yeah, it is a 9f so it will probably be used minimally(which was pretty much the response I received when I mentioned it in the forum), but I guess I expect more from GS and a watch that exceeds $2k even on the preowned market. Considering the level of fit and finish on the watch, the screw down crown was an absolute embarrassment.


----------



## hobby5253 (Aug 9, 2018)

The GMT has elements from the explorer in its bezel. The orange GMT hand is a nice touch. Liking it.


----------



## BassApprentice (May 30, 2018)

I'm also very close to biting the bullet and getting the SBGN003. I understand its a 19mm lug width, but can you squeeze 20mm straps on easy enough or is it definitely 19mm? Just narrows the choices a bit


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

BassApprentice said:


> I'm also very close to biting the bullet and getting the SBGN003. I understand its a 19mm lug width, but can you squeeze 20mm straps on easy enough or is it definitely 19mm? Just narrows the choices a bit


Most 20mm straps will fit this watch.


----------



## GMT-man (Dec 1, 2017)

BassApprentice said:


> I'm also very close to biting the bullet and getting the SBGN003. I understand its a 19mm lug width, but can you squeeze 20mm straps on easy enough or is it definitely 19mm? Just narrows the choices a bit


I have it on a 20mm Nato borrowed from Hamilton Field Khaki, looks good. Tried also 20mm Hirsch Nato and that also fits well enough, but is too long to my taste.


----------



## Johann23 (Nov 20, 2019)

I just tried on the yellow version of this. Cool watch, very reminiscent of the Rolex Exp ii, especially the bezel font. It’s very light which I liked but it was just a pinch too small for me. Wears like a 38-39mm, which it may well be, I don’t know what the mm actual lot is, but it just barely misses the mark for me on size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicious49 (Mar 8, 2012)

BassApprentice said:


> I'm also very close to biting the bullet and getting the SBGN003. I understand its a 19mm lug width, but can you squeeze 20mm straps on easy enough or is it definitely 19mm? Just narrows the choices a bit


That was my biggest issue with the watch and I'm surprised noone has listed that as a con. Some of my 20mm straps were able to squeeze in, but quite a few were not.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm two months in tracking my SBGN005, deviation so far suggests +1,3 sec/year. I can live with that.



teslakite said:


> I timed my SBGN003 via Time.is and its already one second slow after 29 days. That's -12.6 SPY. Not enough to warrant it going back to Seiko for adjustment (as Seiko Hong Kong is a nightmare to deal with) but a shame that it's out of spec, considering my old SBGX061 is incredibly accurate (+0.5 SPY).


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Mondo Shizmo (May 2, 2017)

I own the SBGN009 and I love it. I used to have the SBGN005 and did like it but was not a fan of the weak lume and prefer the look of the non lumed indices and sword hands. The pros of the SBGN 007, 009, as well as I believe they are making an 011, and 013 which is a black dial and a cream dial versions that are not yet released. They come in a 40mm case and have a lug width of 20mm rather than the 19mm.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Mondo Shizmo said:


> I own the SBGN009 and I love it. I used to have the SBGN005 and did like it but was not a fan of the weak lume and prefer the look of the non lumed indices and sword hands. The pros of the SBGN 007, 009, as well as I believe they are making an 011, and 013 which is a black dial and a cream dial versions that are not yet released. They come in a 40mm case and have a lug width of 20mm rather than the 19mm.


Did you use different spring bars for the this watch? I have a nice leather nato and 2 piece nylon strap for this watch that I got from Crown and Buckle awaiting this watch in the spring switchover


----------



## Mondo Shizmo (May 2, 2017)

journeyforce said:


> Did you use different spring bars for the this watch? I have a nice leather nato and 2 piece nylon strap for this watch that I got from Crown and Buckle awaiting this watch in the spring switchover


I had some 1.8 thickness spring bars I use for my aftermarket straps. Those are to thick to use on the bracelet.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

SBGN009 here only cons I can find are:
- wears a bit small
- easy to mistake the gmt Hand for the minute hand
- no micro adjust on bracelet

Otherwise a great watch....


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Mondo Shizmo said:


> I had some 1.8 thickness spring bars I use for my aftermarket straps. Those are to thick to use on the bracelet.


Thanks for your reply

What was the tip size of the springbars?

Thanks again


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Vicious49 said:


> That was my biggest issue with the watch and I'm surprised noone has listed that as a con. Some of my 20mm straps were able to squeeze in, but quite a few were not.


A lot of folks I know that own the SBGN003 and SBGN005 love the bracelet and would not think about removing it. My GS AD(Little Treasury) tells me that the SBGN003/005 are their best quartz sellers and they cannot keep them in stock


----------



## Mondo Shizmo (May 2, 2017)

journeyforce said:


> Thanks for your reply
> 
> What was the tip size of the springbars?
> 
> Thanks again


Oh sorry, I am not sure. I half a set of double shoulder spring bars form esslinger. The super thick tips for sure don't work but the traditional one and the little thicker ones will work.


----------



## badindianswamp (Nov 21, 2015)

I have been wearing this watch everyday since November. I liked it at first...now I love it. The Navitimer and Submariner have had zero wrist time since I bought the SBGN005. The only downside is the 19mm lugs, but so what. I've bought a few new straps and the drilled lugs make changing straps a breeze.

There is also an unexpected magic with the 9F86 movement. The watch has yet to lose or gain a second and I love knowing that my timepiece is exact all the time. It is a powerful feeling knowing that I have the "truth" of the time on my wrist. Like most watch enthusiasts, I have looked down upon quartz, but enjoyed the accuracy of my few quartz watches that faded away from "truth" by a second or so each week. The SBGN005 is an awesome watch that works best with casual attire, and will share with you the definitive correct answer to the question of "what time is it?"


----------



## matt74 (Jul 9, 2012)

journeyforce said:


> A lot of folks I know that own the SBGN003 and SBGN005 love the bracelet and would not think about removing it. My GS AD(Little Treasury) tells me that the SBGN003/005 are their best quartz sellers and they cannot keep them in stock


I've no issues with the bracelet on my SBGN003. It took about 20 minutes to adjust the bracelet when I got it. On my watches that have spring bar micro adjustments, I never use them anyway, so this GS suits me just fine.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

journeyforce said:


> A lot of folks I know that own the SBGN003 and SBGN005 love the bracelet and would not think about removing it. My GS AD(Little Treasury) tells me that the SBGN003/005 are their best quartz sellers and they cannot keep them in stock


When I visited the Grand Seiko boutique in London, they said the quartz GMTs were their best sellers in general, and they don't even bother to put them out on display. In contrast, they had a Snowflake on display and available for purchase.


----------

